# lead/recall/walk training



## elliegracex (May 7, 2013)

Hi everyone !
Hope you are enjoying the sun.

Bertie is four months now and it's gone so quickly! I remember worrying that I didn't think he would ever be house trained but now he seems to have completely got it which is brilliant.

I am waiting for one of those extendable lead things to arrive, but all his walks have been on a normal one and he is really good at walking along with me.
He does pull sometimes and isn't capable of walking past another person or dog without wanting to go up and say hello but I am putting that down to being excitable and young still? We couldn't take him to puppy class as our vets were rubbish and now say he is too old so he isn't yet that used to dogs but is a lot better than he was a month ago! 

the problem I am having at the moment with him is his recall over the park, at home he is brilliant and comes whenever he is called but over the park its like he ignores me. I have been letting him off the lead for a bit of exercise if noone is around and giving him treats when he comes back and praise etc but as soon as he sees another person or dog he runs straight off up to them and won't come back at all, it's also the same when he see's the long grass by trees and football posts. 

Does anyone have any advice on how to teach him to come back. All the other dogs over the park seem to just walk along with their owners and aren't intersted in everything else like he is, but I guess he is still a pup! 

I am thinking the best thing to do is put him on the extendable lead so he gets a bit of exercise and then try to practise recalling with that on but am a bit clueless right now.

Thank you!

Ellie and Bertie xo


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Are there any other training places you can go? Mine would accept dogs into the puppy class as long as they were under 20 weeks.

A long line or training lead is a good aid as you can each recall without letting them off. I still have to be vigilant and often put Tilly on her lead if I see a dog coming our way because she finds them much more interesting than me. She is a lot better than she used to be though.

Keep going with the recall training, sounds like you're doing all the right things and its just about practice, practice, practice!!

X


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooh am I glad to see that! I do too with Mungo (lead back on) - particularly with runners, cyclists, etc: otherwise he tries to join in... but I sometimes wonder whether we'll ever get there. He was particularly inattentive this morning - just really wouldn't listen. At 6 months I think this may be his adolescent stage.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree with Lottie a long lead works great to teach recall. That is what we used in puppy class. It's like they are free but you have control. A young puppy wants to explore everything and they get easily distracted. Molly is 9 months now and still gets distracted. I still work on recall with my 20 foot lead. I try to do it when there is not many people around and then try her out when the park is busier. She is getting better but still needs work. Never chase your puppy cause then they will think it's a game and won't come. Make your puppy chase you use a treat or a toy and get the chase going on. Molly chases me all the time now before she was always distracted by something!

As long as the "come" command is associated with something positive it should work with time and patience


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

Getting my long lead tomorrow!  Thanks!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Just watch the flexi lead doesn't undo and heal work you have accomplished, as it teaches them they can pull bad get to where they want, so when they go back on a normal lead they pull and expect to have the same freedom. 


Far better with a normal lead, then use a long drag line, and let it do just that drag till you want him back then stand on the lead and call him. Always makes use you have a good length of lead near you so you have time to stand on it.


----------

